# Tires for 2003 Maxima SE



## royalairforce (Jan 22, 2004)

I just recently purchased a 2003 SE. I am hearing very bad things about the Potenzas esp. in wet weather. Hasn't rained since I got the car so I don't know for myself.

What kind of tires are you guys using or could recommend? Was anyone able to "trade in" newly purchased Potenzas on something else? If so what did the dealer give you for them. Mine have 1,200 miles on them. I bought the car with about 1,000.

Thanks.

This board is very helpful.


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

If you need all season, Michelin Pilot Sport A/S, or almost as good but cheaper Continental Extreme Contact. If summer only, there is a HUGE assortment. Start reading reviews on TireRack to pick what suits your needs and your pocketbook best. I was able to get a trade in on my original RE92's for some S-03's. But the salesman almost got fired for it. Local Discount Tire's will sometimes take good tires in on trade.


----------



## maximaEnthusiast (Feb 1, 2004)

I've heard very positive recommendations on the Falken ZIEX ZE-512 on 225/50/17. I just ordered a set from edgeracing.com.


----------



## royalairforce (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thanks for the input*

I decided on the Micheilin Sport A/S with the stock tire size. the Pilots are are pretty expensive and the only reason I was able to justify it was that the local NTB gave me $ 80 per Potenza ($320) credit toward the A/S. Resulted in a "cost" per tire of about $ 139, including tax and mounting etc. 

Only have had the tires two days and you can really feel the difference. Potenzas were good on dry but the Pilots are like riding on rails. Can't wait until it rains.


----------



## lb-sand (Sep 26, 2004)

*Potenza Tires*

I have been looking to replace my potenza RA92s (after 40k miles) 

A fried suggested NITTO 450s - at $109 each from discounttiredirect - I am seriously thinking about it. Any opionions would be appreciated


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 20, 2004)

I've had Nitto 555 & BFG T/A KDW and both were pretty decent in both wet/dry (it rains just a _little_ bit here in Seattle). However, my current Dunlop SP Sport 9000 rubber is waaaay better than both of those.


----------



## Fezzik (Sep 30, 2004)

Give Toyo Proxies 4 a try. These are great tires. Been through Torential downpours and it still did great.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*tiress...*



royalairforce said:


> I just recently purchased a 2003 SE. I am hearing very bad things about the Potenzas esp. in wet weather. Hasn't rained since I got the car so I don't know for myself.
> 
> What kind of tires are you guys using or could recommend? Was anyone able to "trade in" newly purchased Potenzas on something else? If so what did the dealer give you for them. Mine have 1,200 miles on them. I bought the car with about 1,000.
> 
> ...



i have pirelli P6 on mine and i gotta say the tires are damn good..


----------



## Vsamoylov (Oct 28, 2004)

royalairforce said:


> I just recently purchased a 2003 SE. I am hearing very bad things about the Potenzas esp. in wet weather. Hasn't rained since I got the car so I don't know for myself.
> 
> What kind of tires are you guys using or could recommend? Was anyone able to "trade in" newly purchased Potenzas on something else? If so what did the dealer give you for them. Mine have 1,200 miles on them. I bought the car with about 1,000.
> 
> ...



well i just got a set of toyo proxes 4 in size 225/45/17 and they are awesome. grip crazy in rain and dry weather.


----------



## maxse03 (Jul 13, 2004)

Proxes 4!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Pirelli, BF, Dunlop all make good tyres. I am not sure if Yokohama makes a tyre that fits the max. If you are going for summer performance, the ES100 is a great tyre and for all season the AVID T4 excels.


----------

